# C02 question



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Just wondering what could go wrong if i nerver shut my C02 system during the night ?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

The biggest dangers are pH swings if your kH is too low and too high of CO2 concentration which will interfere with your fishes' ability to release CO2 so they can uptake O2.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply.
I sometimes forgive to close/open my valves.... I hope i won't harm my fishes too much !!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ can you use a timer? I have mine on one, it comes on when the lights do, and I have it shut off about 45 mins before lights out.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a DIY C02 system.... i can't put a timer on it. It doesn't use any electricity.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> I have a DIY C02 system.... i can't put a timer on it. It doesn't use any electricity.


 You can put a solenoid on it and run it to a timer but I would be afraid that the bottle would burst due to the expanding pressure.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> I have a DIY C02 system.... i can't put a timer on it. It doesn't use any electricity.


 You can put a solenoid on it and run it to a timer but I would be afraid that the bottle would burst due to the expanding pressure.
[/quote]

The bottle would then become a bomb, and for sure explode... prob destroying your tank in the process if its one of the hang on CO2 things... just let it run 24-7!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got another one running 24/7 on my 30B... I've never noticed anything wrong, but still had a doubt.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

DIY co2 is probably never going to build up enough to cause a problem.

If you want to turn it off at night though, I'm pretty sure they sell T valves that 
you can splice into your tubing that you can turn to let the gas just go into the room instead of the tank


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> DIY co2 is probably never going to build up enough to cause a problem.
> 
> If you want to turn it off at night though, I'm pretty sure they sell T valves that
> you can splice into your tubing that you can turn to let the gas just go into the room instead of the tank


I would just leave it since it probably wont produce to much co2 to begin with compared to a cannister. A long as its not a tiny tank it shoudl be fine. Was this just the pop bottle method? and what size tank is it on?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

yes.. I've got 3 1.5 litre bolltes on my 90 gallon


----------

